# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορές Καταστημάτων] >  >  jlcpcb.com 2$ για 10x (10cmx10cm) . .

## plouf

Άγνωστο για πόσο και εγώ ΔΕΝ παρήγγειλα ... απλα το είδα
https://jlcpcb.com/quote

----------

